# Slamming The Rubik's Cube - Effective? (long read)



## IamWEB (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Years!

I wasn't able to get to a countdown on TV, but still counted down accurately for the New Years! Out of anger for not seeing a countdown, I slammed my (storebought) cube on the carpet- but not too hard, I was just playing around. I picked up the cube again seconds later, and bounced it off of soft furniture onto the carpet. 

Minutes later, I picked the cube and began doing some algorithms. It seemed to feel a lot more loose; little did I know, it was...

I decided to randomly pop out an edge. Not sure why, but cube was never loose enough to do so with some 'metal assistance'. Surprisingly, it came out with ease. I tried it on other edges, and they all came out as easily.

I started doing sexy moves 6 times, and some PLL's, and I liked the results. At this point, I figured that when I slammed the cube on the ground, I improved the speed of the cube!

Pros:

-Faster Turning
-Further Loosened
-Edges pop out as easy a DIY's

Cons:

-'Clackity'
-Noticeable, yet not 'deadly' loss of smoothness

---These cons are attributes that are similar to my Rubik's Cube, which had suffered a hard slam that broke the core (not my fault). I put it's cubies on my current cube's core (weeks ago), and it was very 'clackity', and not smooth. Every piece popped out, instead of just the one I always used (orange-white edge). It was like the death of a speedcube... 

-Another con is that when it would normally lock up, it now looks like you're trying to break it (as in the pieces move apart).

With this cube, I did some impressive sexy moves (lol), but when I showed someone, I rushed so much it actually popped! I can't really force a pop on the cube (I could force a single edge out, but it wouldn't 'pop', just loosen out of place'), so I don't understand the pop...

My slices aren't exactly balanced, but it's ok, as I usually do r R'. 

Overall, the performance increased, but the 'pureness', 'sleekness', and 'smoothnes' was lowered.

I haven't done any averages, and this took 40 minutes to type because I've been messing around with cube between type, but I'm pretty sure my times will have a slight increase.  Results coming soon.

So, Slamming Your Cube: Effective?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 1, 2009)

How loose was your cube before the slamming?


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 1, 2009)

Imagine a DIY that you want to loosen the tension on a little bit, that's what it was.
A great cube, pretty outstanding really,(but) for a Rubik's brand.

EDIT: Got my new PB average! =D

Some of the lockups may be harsh, but it makes up for that in speed. It's not as 'clackity' as it was earlier, but it's no some smooth and slick cube, either. 

I forgot to mention that it's better at cutting corners now.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 1, 2009)

You're joking: a storebought cube that can actually cut corners???
Mine (I have 3 now...) can only go as far as 15 degrees, MAYBE a little further if I lube it/loosen it (yes, I throw it at things too), but it can't cut corners worth crap during a solve (I end up locking up or half-popping, and then lose 20 seconds trying to figure out where I was).


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 1, 2009)

I had something like this happen to me, dropped my cube, and it was looser afterwords.


----------



## cardmagic12345 (Jan 1, 2009)

I droped a cube, and the core snapped. No way in hell I'm doing this lol.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, it's so much better at corner cutting.



cardmagic12345 said:


> I droped a cube, and the core snapped. No way in hell I'm doing this lol.



Did you happen to drop that cube on cement?


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 1, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> You're joking: a storebought cube that can actually cut corners???
> Mine (I have 3 now...) can only go as far as 15 degrees, MAYBE a little further if I lube it/loosen it (yes, I throw it at things too), but it can't cut corners worth crap during a solve (I end up locking up or half-popping, and then lose 20 seconds trying to figure out where I was).



My storebought is probably better than a Type A, shame it broke, but it was amazing, it cut corners better than a type A and never popped, just took a long while to wear in.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 1, 2009)

Tomarse said:


> My storebought is probably better than a Type A, shame it broke, but it was amazing, it cut corners better than a type A and never popped, just took a long while to wear in.



How long, exactly? I've had my cube for 9 months now and it won't even cut a 25 degree corner... WITH lube, and even with me sanding down all of the inside core edge/corner pieces and whatnot...

>_>


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 1, 2009)

Tomarse said:


> My storebought is probably better than a Type A



The storebought I had (which also broke) performed like a Type A, it had a "creamy" feel, but it popped too much.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 2, 2009)

tst, tst, tst....


http://www.unicube.tw/06/force_adjust.htm

you need a little experiance for this though, or you'll end up like this guy:


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't have the language pack to read that, and so I'll put my picture-reading skills to work and conclude that a little extra work can make your Rubik's brand just as good as the others.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 2, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Did you happen to drop that cube on cement?





Concrete. Not cement. Yes, there is a difference.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Did you happen to drop that cube on cement?
> ...


 Tomato, tomato. Wait, that doesn't work in text. 

Well yes, you're right.


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 14, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> tst, tst, tst....
> 
> 
> http://www.unicube.tw/06/force_adjust.htm
> ...


 I believe he is cutting back that little stem coming off of the center piece, ?to give it better cornering?


----------



## panyan (Jan 14, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Yeah, it's so much better at corner cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think you mean concrete. cement is a powder


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 14, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > tst, tst, tst....
> ...




no, it's cliping the plier to pull the rivet futher off the core so there are more space for the spring to compress


P.S this one is actually adjusting the tension, whereas putting popstickles between is just ruining the springs~\"O"/


----------



## julesv (Jan 14, 2009)

OMG. I threw it a tiled floor not too hard a couple of times and it works. Don't hold me liable for any core breakings or something...


----------



## julesv (Jan 14, 2009)

Yay... I just broke my Rubiks cube. Guess I can buy a better one now.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

julesv, please use the edit button if you are going to post in the same thread 2 times in a row. I also hope you took the time to read this and this


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jan 14, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I believe the original intent is to use the wire cutter as wedges to pry the rivet slightly outward. As the posted picture indicates, the rivet might get cut if you try to pry too far. (I think this is also what daniel is saying.)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 14, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...





well...it's kind of what im sayin

but you see, cutting the rivet isn't really the major problem. 
it's actually that if you pried it too much, the cube will become too lose


----------

